# Cardio/Sauna Suit



## phil76 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm thinking of doing cardio (walking) on a treadmill with a sauna suit on a daily basis, and I was told that as long as I drink enough water to replenish what I've lost I will burn more calories and therefore more fat. Is this true? I understand they are mainly used to cut water weight but I have also heard you can burn serious calories with them too.

Thanks....


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 18, 2010)

I did a quick google and from the sounds of it, this won't really get you anywhere. Apparently, all it does it dehydrate you, and if you are replenishing, then you are simply putting the water weight back on.

If you expect a quick fat burn, you will be extremely disappointed with the lack of results.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2010)

All they do is make you sweat more. Being hotter isn't going to burn more calories, and being dehydrated while exercising is pretty dangerous for a number of reasons.


----------



## phil76 (Jul 18, 2010)

The use of sauna suits brings out misconceptions about losing weight. That is, to lose weight, your body needs to burn more food (calories) than you eat. And, when your body has no immediate food/source of energy to burn, it will start burning stored fat. Sauna suits help you lose weight by burning more fuel, not only by helping you sweat out lots of water. Sweating lots of water does help though, as it helps your body rid itself of toxins. Plus, the water you lose will be regained when you drink more water. However, the food and fat that were used to create the sweat will not go back into your body, so you'll lose weight.

This is the article I read and it makes sence to me.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 18, 2010)

I am glad you edited that out. I only googled because I had no clue wtf the suit was, so, was curious.

As it says all over this forum, if you aren't fueling yourself enough, your body will go into preservation mode, converting the good stuff into the bad stuff to create a slower burn. So, if you plan to starve yourself and then jump in the suit, you may end up being counter productive when you finally fuel your body, when it goes berserk and stores as much as it can. At least thats how I understand it all.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2010)

Sweat is made of water, urea, and its got some minerals in it aswell. There is no fat in sweat.

Sweat glands draw water out of the body (such as blood plasma) and excrete it to control temperature rather than "creating" sweat. The energy expenditure for these processes will be incredibly minimal.

Theres also very little evidence that sweating removes "toxins". Unless you count urea, but you piss that out anyway.

So no, sauna suits make you lose water weight and water weight only.

The more immediate concern when exercising is hydration because dehydration can thicken the blood which places a strain on the CV system which isn't great when you're pushing hard on a treadmill running a high heart rate.

In extreme cases, you can become so dehydrated that you'll stop sweating, body temperature will rise, and you could collapse/feint/straight up die.

In the gym i work at its against the member terms and conditions to use sauna suits or black bags while exercising in there, and we can even ask members to leave if they refuse to take off the suit/bag.

The reason for this is that its dangerous and anybody who advocates it is a fucking idiot.

So to sum up - if you want to lose more weight just exercise harder and eat less junk. Save the money you would spend on that sauna suit and buy one of those special water bottles for runners thats shaped like a handle.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 18, 2010)

The only walking I do is from my room to the my front door, and then I run.


----------



## phil76 (Jul 18, 2010)

GAZHOLE Dude there is no fat in sweat LOL obviously but you do burn more CALORIES from your body temp being higher right?Forget about fat fat fat and start thinking about burning calories. I dont know of any way to pull fat out of your body,but I do know you can burn more calories and hence more fat. And about the water if you put in as much water as your losing you will stay hydrated. And if being hotter does not make you burn more calories while exercising then why does clen work so well? Oh yeah, because it raises your body tempurature! Jesus Man.

Do you really work at a Gym? lol


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 18, 2010)

phil76 said:


> GAZHOLE Dude there is no fat in sweat LOL obviously but you do burn more CALORIES from your body temp being higher right?Forget about fat fat fat and start thinking about burning calories. I dont know of any way to pull fat out of your body,but I do know you can burn more calories and hence more fat. And about the water if you put in as much water as your losing you will stay hydrated. And if being hotter does not make you burn more calories while exercising then why does clen work so well? Oh yeah, because it raises your body tempurature! Jesus Man.
> 
> Do you really work at a Gym? lol



Negged.

What the fuck posesses people to come on here and ask for advice/opinions and then argue with them?

Gaz is one of the most knowledgeable guys on the site, and you should feel grateful he took the time to answer your inane question that you could have researched yourself in 5 mins with a google search.

Obviously you are a fatty, and you want to be less fat.  Good.  Now stop looking for easy ways out and eat less food you fucking whale.

You are getting good advice and good answers, but apparently they aren't what you want to hear.  Do what you want, when you want to do it.  Thats how you got those stretch marks to begin with, why try to learn now?  You obviously have it under control.


----------



## phil76 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow so I should be greatfull that the God has responded to my question lol you such a dick head and about being fat lets put our pics up and see whats what asshole? So your saying that anybody who wants an OPINION on better weight loss must be fat? You better go to all the other people and call them fat too.And as for Gazhole he is wrong this time. What good answers are you reffering to? The Girl who googled it? Or the Guy who works at the Y and thinks He knows it all? Or maybe its your pro opinion...wait you dont have One, you just have your head up Gaz's Ass!! Now get your lips back on Gaz's cock you cocksucker. 

Cant wait to see your pics dick head lol

You Mom is a fucking cow and you know it.


----------



## phil76 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am rapidly getting my body into the shape that I want it, but my chest just seems to be falling further behind. 

What are some exercises you fellas (and ladies) use to really bring up the chest? 

Your fucking amature?? You cant even train chest and you got the balls to make a comment?You have no fucking clue what good advise is little Man! Tell me pro what about my argument is wrong?? I would Love to here it right from the pro lol Holly shit I really cant wait to see your pics you fucking pro you LOLOLOLO 

P.S That Kid is ugly must come from your Moms side

Ok now back to your video Game pencil neck


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 18, 2010)

lmao, I never claimed to be thin.  I ask for advice and follow it.  I am 215 13% bf at 6 foot (well, more like 5'11", but whose counting) tall, and 30 years old though, so I'm happy.

Bro, your vagina must be cramping.  I havent seen that much nerd raging in a long time.  You asked for advice.  You got it.  You didnt like it.  You argue.  This is failing.

If you are such a fucking expert, why are you even here?  Once again, you obviously have it under control.  Go play in traffic and stop wasting everyones time fatty.

Oh sorry, one thing you were right about is I didnt give my opinion on sauna suits.  We actually used these a lot in wrestling.  They were good to throw on the night before and go for a jog and drop a couple pounds of water weight to help make weight.  They would also dehydrate the shit out of you.  We didnt use them for anything else, because they were essentially useless for anything else.  Thats my opinion.


----------



## phil76 (Jul 18, 2010)

I would do better talking to your kids...YES YOU CAN DROP WATER WEIGHT IF YOU DONT HYDRATE AS YOUR TRAINING, BUT IF YOU CONSUME AS MUCH WATER AS YOUR SWEATING YOU WILL NOT DEHYDRATE! DO YOU UNDERSTAND NOW?
And I posted the question to get some inteligent answers but I guess that was a wast of time cause clearly I know more about this.

And I cant fucking belive you dont know what a rack press is lol When you see what it is, remember you will only be using the 25's per side lol....little Man And you where never a wrestler, you saw sauna suits used in MMA but you couldent say you where MMA cause thats to clishe so you went with wrestling instead, Your so fake little Man!

You will need a squat rack to do them,do you know what that is? Do you know what a squat is?It works mainly the quads, do you know what your quads are? They are the little pencils on each side of the pencil right in the middle.

Its sad that you reproduced

Well I'm going to go to bed now with a Women,you go back and suck Gaz's cock before He crushes you like a Grape little Man


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 18, 2010)

phil76 said:


> I would do better talking to your kids...YES YOU CAN DROP WATER WEIGHT IF YOU DONT HYDRATE AS YOUR TRAINING, BUT IF YOU CONSUME AS MUCH WATER AS YOUR SWEATING YOU WILL NOT DEHYDRATE! DO YOU UNDERSTAND NOW?
> And I posted the question to get some inteligent answers but I guess that was a wast of time cause clearly I know more about this.
> 
> And I cant fucking belive you dont know what a rack press is lol When you see what it is, remember you will only be using the 25's per side lol....little Man And you where never a wrestler, you saw sauna suits used in MMA but you couldent say you where MMA cause thats to clishe so you went with wrestling instead, Your so fake little Man!
> ...


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

The loss of  weight through excess sweating as         experienced in the sauna/steam room is not fat but water. Such  weight returns             immediately you consume fluid. Consequently if you lose say  two and a half             pounds in a session in the steam bath you will replace it  with approximately             the next two pints of water drunk (one pint of water weighs a  pound and a             quarter). 



Facts about Fat

Now Phil, please take the foot out of your ass, stitch it to your fat ass kankle, and jog your lazy ass away from this website.


----------



## phil76 (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow thats great!! From google right pro?? Asshole you should learn to read,IF YOU ARE CONSUMING WATER AS YOU SWEAT PUT YOUR CORE TEMP IS RAISED THEN WHAT ARE YOU LEFT WITH???????COME ON NOW YOU HAVE SIX PACK ABS RIGHT? YOU SHOULD KNOW THIS....OK ITS MORE CALORIES BURNED AND MORE....COME ON YOU CAN GET THIS LAST PART....COME ON......FAT LOSS!!! 

My stats
5'10
194
9% body fat

You people talk lots of shit but I would like to see your pics,and as for putting a question on here...just because somebody posts an answer does not mean they are right! Maybe if you Guys dident just follow blindly then you would be further along.
Ceazur,jmorrison
You 2 are the type that change your workout every time somebody on here tells you too,you guys take workout boosting shakes before you train and have all the Gym gear you can get your hands on,true posers! Fakes! Go back to your video Games Guys,bodybuilding is not for you.....​


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

phil76 said:


> Wow thats great!! From google right pro?? Asshole you should learn to read,IF YOU ARE CONSUMING WATER AS YOU SWEAT PUT YOUR CORE TEMP IS RAISED THEN WHAT ARE YOU LEFT WITH???????COME ON NOW YOU HAVE SIX PACK ABS RIGHT? YOU SHOULD KNOW THIS....OK ITS MORE CALORIES BURNED AND MORE....COME ON YOU CAN GET THIS LAST PART....COME ON......FAT LOSS!!!
> 
> My stats
> 5'10
> ...



haha you fucking homo. I leave in a month for Marine Corps Recruit Depot Parris Island, to protect your fucking freedom. So far this morning I have ran 5 Miles, did 2 Insanity disk, and ran sprints. Hitting the gym up this evening for a little chest and triceps. What exactly have you done biggin?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh and I don't body build. I simple lift for toning and endurance. 
oh oh and for the record. I would kick your ass in some video games fuck stick.


----------



## phil76 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok this shit  is getting crazy! 

jmorrison I take back what I said about the pic of the kid....that little Girl is actually very cute,you should be proud.

ceazur yes I'm sure you would beat me in video games....you should be very proud of that.

And to everybody else....I have my opinion and you have yours,on some things I'm sure you are right and on others maybe I would know more.Either way I did not come on this forum to argue with everyone so from now on when I make a post I will simply review the answers and keep my opinions about them to myself.

Sorry then if I have offended anybody​


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

phil76 said:


> Ok this shit  is getting crazy!
> 
> jmorrison I take back what I said about the pic of the kid....that little Girl is actually very cute,you should be proud.
> 
> ...



Crazy? you ain't seen shit. We will e-fuck the shit outta you


----------



## phil76 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yoiu aint e fucking shit you skinny little cocksucking cunt!! Your joining the Marines cause you think it will make you a Man and when your done you will for sure become a cocksucking cop! Then you will really be a Man right?? WRONG!! If you had a mind of your own you would move out of Moms house start a business and make a life for yourself...instead your just a little tag along,not a leader a tag along.They use Guys like you and then spit them out when their done.

You fucking little shit...


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

Hahahahahaha Dude your fucking great. I don't laugh often ,but dam you made my tummy hurt. 
but on the real, to sass the military that protects your rights and freedoms just because your an emotional nutcase with no friends and a low self esteem, is pretty pathetic. If it wasn't for the men and women who serve our beloved country you wouldn't be able to sit your fat ass in front of the computer and mouth off like your tough old man. Now with the serious shit aside. Me a man?? never!! I'm joining for the benefits bruh!!


----------



## yeksetm (Jul 19, 2010)

Thankyou!!! This thread has made the first 2 hours of night shift fly by!!!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

I fail, Just realized this dudes a canadian. I'm through with this thread.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2010)

ceazur said:


> I fail, Just realized this dudes a* canadian*. I'm through with this thread.




Cardio/Sauna Suits as everyone else have said are a waste of time.  The only benefit, I could see is if you need to make weight for a fight or some other reason.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 19, 2010)

Suddenly, stepakus doesn't look so bad.


----------



## phil76 (Jul 19, 2010)

Iain your fat! You can tell just from the pic that your totaly out of shape and thats why your wife is cheating on you.Occupation I do anything and everything,that means you have no job and your a useless tit.

AND STICK YOUR REPUTATION POINTS UP YOUR ASS!! i COULD GIVE A FUCK!! IF YOU WORRIED MORE ABOUT MAKING MONEY AND LESS ABOUT REPUTATION POINTS THEN MAYBE YOUR WIFE WOULD RESPECT YOU,AND MAYBE YOU WOULD BE ABLE TO PROVIDE FOR YOUR FAMILY.BUT SHE DOESENT AND THATS WHY SHE IS FUCKING SOMEBODY ELSE.AND THE BEST PART IS THAT YOU KNOW HIM. Dude I know your Girl I met her in Wasaga beach and trust me when I tell you that She is fucking somebody else.

Now go ahead and take more reputation points LOL Fucking Idiots


----------



## yeksetm (Jul 19, 2010)

A little bit harsh mate!! Still entertaining though!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2010)

Heres what i want you do do:

Go to a bar and get absolutely slaughtered, preferably a bar where your big macho attitude will get the locals in awe of you because you're SUCH a badass. Get drunk, take some lucky guy home to bed with you if you need that hug you never got as a child. The next morning don't bother with a glass of water, put on your special little sauna suit and run your fat, previously violated ass into a frenzy, then pass the fuck out on the treadmill.

You didn't like my answer? Thats great. I honestly couldn't care less. The only reason i answered is because you asked a question i thought i could shed some light on. The fact that you even asked the question would indicate you were unsure about it yourself, so don't turn coat and fucking argue the point when you have about as much clue as anybody else.

You've insulted two mods here, and a few productive and helpful members. Go suck a turd to a point and fucking stab yourself with it. Bye bye.


----------

